# Weather watch for Indianapolis



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone know the latest about indianapolis snow to come? It looks to me like for the next 7-10 days we're supposed to be seeing snow most every day or night! Hope it's some heavy doses! payup


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I watched 4 different local stations and all 4 said something different.The timing, track and amount were all different. Maybe they will have a better idea tonight and tommorrow.The only thing they are agreeing on is it is over that magical 2" barrier.


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

*indy weather*



GSU Lawn;355040 said:


> I watched 4 different local stations and all 4 said something different.The timing, track and amount were all different. Maybe they will have a better idea tonight and tommorrow.The only thing they are agreeing on is it is over that magical 2" barrier.


I really hope so! I hope it's 6 in or more so people will want their driveways done. I'm ready 2 work!!!


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

2 inches i hope they dont know even 3 hours out what is going to happen good luck 
hope u all get snow


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

1 Station says 1-3 another says 2-4 another says 3-4 Who the hell knows.I just hope it as at least 2 hoping for 4.


RCGM
brad


----------



## bob21 (Dec 19, 2002)

pray 2 or more 2 or more lol


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

This winter is not a good one for a first time snow remover. The waiting is driving me mad! :realmad: I'm going to have to try another occupation for this one isn't 2 coo this year!:yow!:


----------



## zippy3497 (Dec 29, 2006)

Now its being downgraded..... 1" snow & then sleet ...freezing rain


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

zippy3497;355882 said:


> Now its being downgraded..... 1" snow & then sleet ...freezing rain


Really what station did you watch? I just watch 10 clock news and checked the most reliable and conservative source www.weather.com Zippy you signed up with anyone yet?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

zippy3497;355882 said:


> Now its being downgraded..... 1" snow & then sleet ...freezing rain


WHAT?1 inch by 6 am then 2-4 more by 12 pm or 1 pm with flurries and sleet till 5 pm.I will be out by noon.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Rcgm;356004 said:


> WHAT?1 inch by 6 am then 2-4 more by 12 pm or 1 pm with flurries and sleet till 5 pm.I will be out by noon.
> RCGM
> Brad


We got about 4 inches in Indy Saturday night. We made some lute Sunday!payup 
It seem like my shuvel works more fast than the throwers I saw working. Granted it's more work, but I don't mind working! Hope we get some more soon!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

oldschoo;356461 said:


> We got about 4 inches in Indy Saturday night. We made some lute Sunday!payup
> It seem like my shuvel works more fast than the throwers I saw working. Granted it's more work, but I don't mind working! Hope we get some more soon!


Hells Ya.I got a call this morning at 7.It was suppose to start at 7 and it was done at 7.We got 4 inches.We went out at 7 just got in at 12 tonight 17 hours later am tired got 19 drives done 2 condo complex 2 strip centers and 1 subdivision.We had a pretty profitable day.It was the good old wet nasty snow good for stacking horrible for snowthrowers and shovels.I am ready for some more.What else could you ask for a good profitable day and the COLTS are going to the super bowl.Boy what a great day.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Rcgm;356546 said:


> Hells Ya.I got a call this morning at 7.It was suppose to start at 7 and it was done at 7.We got 4 inches.We went out at 7 just got in at 12 tonight 17 hours later am tired got 19 drives done 2 condo complex 2 strip centers and 1 subdivision.We had a pretty profitable day.It was the good old wet nasty snow good for stacking horrible for snowthrowers and shovels.I am ready for some more.What else could you ask for a good profitable day and the COLTS are going to the super bowl.Boy what a great day.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


It was a great day indeed! I made more yesterday than waiting tables no doubt! It was actually very easy with the shuvel for me. I'm in really good shape though and only 24 so that helps. Avg driveway only took me 10 minutes! But of course I was hustling. Too bad it's going to be another week or more b4 we may get another snow


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Where you wait tables at?


RCGM
Brad


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Rcgm;356980 said:


> Where you wait tables at?
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


I used to be at Outback Steakhouse. I made like $15/hr avg ( counting tips and everything). Yet shuveling snow I made like $20-25/hr avg ( net )! And 1/2 of that was walking and knocking on doors so I wasn't even working hard 1/2 the time! If it was real steady I coulda made prolly $30-35/hr or more! Why do u ask?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

oldschoo;357252 said:


> I used to be at Outback Steakhouse. I made like $15/hr avg ( counting tips and everything). Yet shuveling snow I made like $20-25/hr avg ( net )! And 1/2 of that was walking and knocking on doors so I wasn't even working hard 1/2 the time! If it was real steady I coulda made prolly $30-35/hr or more! Why do u ask?


What outback Greenwood store?I have friends that work at castleton and Greenwood.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

3-6 inches of snow for Indianapolis starting Tuesday at noon.Hells ya I am amped:redbounce :redbounce 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Rcgm;365712 said:


> 3-6 inches of snow for Indianapolis starting Tuesday at noon.Hells ya I am amped:redbounce :redbounce
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


quit jinxing us


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

its coming full boar no stopping this one .6 inches coming strong.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm up here in Anderson where is has only been coming down for 45 min. and we already have an inch on the ground and the real heavy stuff is not supposed to fall till between 4 and 7 o'clock. Looks like it could be a good onepurplebou purplebou


----------

